

This Is What the Earth Would Look Like Without Its Oceans - thrusong
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/this-is-what-earth-would-look-like-without-its-oceans_55ca1e11e4b0923c12be2b76?utm_hp_ref=canada&ir=Canada&section=canada&adsSiteOverride=ca&kvcommref=mostpopular

======
wruza
Altitudes are hugely scaled, btw. If it were a ball with radius of 10cm, then
difference of ~30km would be: 10cm / 6300km * 30km == .0476cm (i.e. 0.5mm,
almost invisible on display scale). Real highest and lowest marks are at ~9km
above and ~10km below water line, iirc.

Earth is completely round with and without water.

------
JoeAltmaier
I would not call it beautiful. Color choices are appalling. False relief is
way overdone. Arbitrary circles splotched everywhere cannot be real data, but
statistical? Needs a designer to completely redo it.

